# *** TinBoats.net Shirts Final order with current Print. ***



## Jim (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it is time to see if we can put another order in. This will be the *LAST* time we use this design, so get this *rare masterpiece* :LOL2: while you can. After this, I will retire the design and we will start work on the next one. All we need is 50 to make an order. If we get semi close to 50 I will buy the rest and sit on them like last time. I did manage to sell them all. The advantage to pre-order is that you can get any color and size you want. The print is white, the shirt color is your choice. Click on the link of the garment that interests you, and then choose a color and then PM me with what you want. No money needs to be sent until we have enough for an order. Please don't say you will take one and then disappear.

*Tshirts*
The shirts are going to be ANVIL brand 976
100% preshrunk
short sleeve 
6.1 OZ. heavyweight TeeS-2X, 3X, 4X

Link for the t-shirt: Anvil 976
Womans : 978

*TankTops*
Tank Tops are going to be Anvil 215
6.1 OZ HEAVYWEIGHT TANK TOP

* Pre-shrunk heavyweight 6.1 oz 100% cotton
* Bound-on self trim around neck and armhole
* Double-needle bottom hem 

S-2X
Link for the Tank: Anvil 215 Tank

*Sweatshirts*

*Hanes F260 Crew*

* Outside, it's cotton-rich for breathable comfort.
* Inside, it's pure plush cotton for soothing softness.
* Cozy stretch ribbing trims cuffs and relaxed hem.
* Two-needle topstitching reinforces all the right places.
* 30-1/2 inches long.

* Light Steel: 85% Cotton/15% Polyester; Charcoal Heather: 65% Cotton/35% Polyester; Remaining Colors: 90% Cotton/10% Polyester

Link for Crew: Hanes F260

*Hanes HF170 Hoodie*

* Roomy pouch pocket keeps hands warm and keys convenient.
* Ribbed cuffs and relaxed waistband stretch for shape-keeping fit.
* Two-needle stitching reinforces all the right places.
* 30-1/2 inches long.
* Also available for kids.

* Light Steel: 85% Cotton/15% Polyester; Charcoal Heather: 65% Cotton/35% Polyester; Remaining Colors: 90% Cotton/10% Polyester

Link for Hoodie: Hanes HF 170 Hoodie



*Champion Crew S1049*

Count on this Champion sweatshirt for rugged, lasting wear. It's specially engineered to resist vertical shrinkage. So, the length stays true to size, even after many launderings.

* Plush cotton-rich fleece protects you from wind and chill.
* Full athletic fit allows maximum range of motion.
* Ribbed side gussets stretch when you do, for added flexibility.
* Shape-keeping spandex ribbing trims crewneck, cuffs, and hem.
* 29 inches long, with durable double-stitch trim.
* 12-oz. 82% cotton/18% polyester fleece 

Champion Crew CS1049

*Champion Hoodie S1051*

* Thick cotton-rich fleece keeps you comfortably warm year 'round.
* Two-ply hood adjusts with drawcord to chase away the chill.
* Bar-tacked kangaroo pocket shields hands from wind and weather.
* Stretchy ribbed sides, cuffs, and hem add ease and flexibility.
* Full athletic cut, with shoulder seams for better fit.
* 12-oz. 82% cotton/18% polyester fleece 

Champion Hoodie S1051


*PRICING*

Anvil 976 Tshirt 
$13 Plus shipping size small to XL. 2XL $14.50, 3XL-$16

Anvil 215 TankTop
$13.50 Plus Shipping small to XL. 2XL $15, 3XL $16.50 

Hanes Crew sweatshirt F260
$25 Plus shipping small to XL. 2XL $26.50, 3XL $28

Hanes Hooded sweatshirt F170
$32 Plus Shipping Small to XL. 2XL $33.50, 3XL $35

Champion Crew sweatshirt S1049
$35 Plus Shipping Small to XL. 2XL $36.50, 3XL $38

Champion Hooded Sweatshirt S1051
$45 Plus shipping Small to XL. 2XL $46.50, 3XL $48

Shipping is going to be $5 for one item, and $7 for two or more items. 

With the last order I ordered a Hanes Hoodie and it withstood the test of time so far. I am going to order another 2 for myself. I represent allot! :LOL2:


Please PM me with pre-orders. But if you have any questions, here is fine too.

Remember, I am not going to retire with the money made from these shirts. After doing the legwork and packaging and sending them off, There are a few dollars left over that goes right back into the site, Not my pocket.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2008)

*Pre-orders*

*Tshirts Anvil 976*
XL Charcoal
XL Storm Gray
3XL Charcoal
2XL Glacier Blue
2XL Glacier Blue
2XL IVY
2XL Charcoal
2XL Black
XL City Green
2XL Independence Red 
3X Indendence Red
3X Lake
2X Hot Pink
2X Blue Spruce
2X Blue Spruce
XL Charcoal
MED LAKE
3X City Green
3X Cactus Green
XL Storm Gray color
Large Black 
2X Black
3X LAKE 
L Lake

*TankTop Anvil 215*
L Navy
2XL Black

*Champion Hoodie S1051*
XL Black
L Navy
2XL Navy
2XL Navy
2XL Cardinal
XL Black

*Hanes Hoodie F170*
2XL Deep Red
2XL Deep Forest
XL Kelly Green
L Deep Red


*Hanes Crew F260*
LARGE Charcoal Heather


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2008)

I am putting in my order


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

Ill be in for a few jim!!!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome... just placed my order!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just sent you an order Jim. Thanks!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 10, 2008)

am I the only Large wearing person on this site? I hope I'm not ordering too small...

Come on guys, if you're reading this and haven't ordered yet - WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR, order it now - I bet you'll catch more fish wearing it!!! I want to get one of these sweatshirts before I the cold season is over!!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2008)

russ010 said:


> am I the only Large wearing person on this site? I hope I'm not ordering too small...
> 
> Come on guys, if you're reading this and haven't ordered yet - WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR, order it now - I bet you'll catch more fish wearing it!!! I want to get one of these sweatshirts before I the cold season is over!!



I went with a large last time and it fit great, at that time I was about 185 lbs


----------



## russ010 (Nov 10, 2008)

OK... thanks, I'm right around 185 - just depends on how much my wife cooks and I eat before she leaves for the weekend while I'm fishing..


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2008)

russ010 said:


> OK... thanks, I'm right around 185 - just depends on how much my wife cooks and I eat before she leaves for the weekend while I'm fishing..




HEHEHE for me its the beer which seams to pack on the pounds...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bumpin it to the top.....Anyone else gonna order some shirts?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

Im gonna order, just figureing out if i should go large or extra large hoodie


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Im gonna order, just figureing out if i should go large or extra large hoodie


 Ummmm, I would say PETITE :wink:  , only kidding there hulkster, go wit X-Large, it'll leave room for clothing if it gets cold.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 17, 2008)

shamoo said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna order, just figureing out if i should go large or extra large hoodie
> ...




He is always cold there in the Mississippi delta :lol:


----------



## paulk (Nov 17, 2008)

Orders in.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

shamoo said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna order, just figureing out if i should go large or extra large hoodie
> ...



This is true Mr. Moo





Captain Dummy Head said:


> He is always cold there in the Mississippi delta :lol:



And no one knows this better than Dave, god knows I complain to him enough when the temps just in the 50's............................. Man its gonna be a cold winter!!!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 18, 2008)

I wish I was going to have these hoodies for this weekends fishing trip... it's supposed to be in the 40s... I know, all you northerners think that like summer - but, we've been having weather swings and it's wreaking havoc on my sinuses.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 20, 2008)

Bumping it back up.............. It's starting to get cold here in Jersey and I'm looking forward to a new hoodie :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Nov 26, 2008)

russ010 said:


> ...it's supposed to be in the 40s... I know, all you northerners think that like summer...



Today we had a guy come over to measure for replacement windows and I was walking around outside with him. It was 38 degrees and I was wearing jeans and a t-shirt with no shoes or socks. Didn't feel cold, the sun was out.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 26, 2008)

Oppinion needed, 

I'd like to get my 11yr old son a Hanes HF170 Hoodie for him, he's 125pds and 54inches tall, jim do ya got youth sizes?? if not I'm thinking Large for him then?

I know my size :lol: xxx


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Oppinion needed,
> 
> I'd like to get my 11yr old son a Hanes HF170 Hoodie for him, he's 125pds and 54inches tall, jim do ya got youth sizes?? if not I'm thinking Large for him then?
> 
> I know my size :lol: xxx




Tough question...Large might be too big too. It will definitely give him time to grow into it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Jim order is in to ya :wink: 

Guys if your a tinboat.net member ya gotta have a shirt 8)


----------



## russ010 (Nov 27, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Oppinion needed,
> 
> I'd like to get my 11yr old son a Hanes HF170 Hoodie for him, he's 125pds and 54inches tall, jim do ya got youth sizes?? if not I'm thinking Large for him then?
> 
> I know my size :lol: xxx




take him to wal-mart and have him try on one of their hanes hoodies - I know they carry them at the walmart here in ga


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 27, 2008)

russ010 said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Oppinion needed,
> ...




#-o should've thought of that one


----------



## russ010 (Nov 27, 2008)

but if he's just 11... he's about to hit a growing spurt so you might just wanna be safe and go ahead and get him a large and let him grow into it..


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2008)

Come on guys get your orders in, as per the newsletter Jim wants to get the order in by the weekend! Im sending mine in as we speak!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Come on guys get your orders in, as per the newsletter Jim wants to get the order in by the weekend! Im sending mine in as we speak!!!




There is a newsletter now?

:roll:


ACIMP


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys get your orders in, as per the newsletter Jim wants to get the order in by the weekend! Im sending mine in as we speak!!!
> ...



Obviously you didn't submit the $5.00 activation fee to me  

To read about it:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5970&hilit=fee

Dave, Click here


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2008)

Your link does not work - I fixed it for you 

Click Here




And I did send the $5.00 from my pay pal account 


[email protected]

=D>


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jim - when do you need the money for our order?


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Jim - when do you need the money for our order?



When I call the guy. I am waiting for someone to give me their order and Then I will see where to go from there. A week or two maybe.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 22, 2008)

I sure could have used one of these hoodies this weekend :lol:


----------



## Codeman (Dec 28, 2008)

Any final day in sight?


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2008)

Codeman said:


> Any final day in sight?



Doesn't seem there is enough interest at this time. Maybe the design stunk? Maybe we will come up with another design or try again in the spring....

No big deal, the show must go on.


----------



## bcritch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > Any final day in sight?
> ...



That sucks......

Bump for the new guys.......... The shirts are made with quality material...

We only need 13 more orders... I want my Hoodies :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 29, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Codeman said:
> ...



Same here!! Come-on guys, dont make me order 13 extra shirts!


----------

